# 1973 2002tii for sale



## Buckyminnie (May 15, 2011)

My wife owns a 1973 2002Tii BMW that she bought from the original owner in 1974 with 6,000 miles on it at the time.

She has owned the car ever since with all paper work, receipts for mechcanical work etc through present day.

Engine rebuilt at 100,465 miles in 1981.
Allways garaged.
Original paint,still excellent condition.
Color...dark poppy orange..believe its called"Inka"
Black interior-no sunroof.
Currently has minor fuel line leak. Easily fixed.
Odometer at 71,433 with more actual miles on it then that because readout only has five digits,
Car has not been driven for about a year and a half, garaged the whole time.
Super fun car to drive.
We live in Oceanside ,California.
Any interest?? Respond right here on this great site.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Buckyminnie said:


> My wife owns a 1973 2002Tii BMW that she bought from the original owner in 1974 with 6,000 miles on it at the time.
> 
> She has owned the car ever since with all paper work, receipts for mechcanical work etc through present day.
> 
> ...


Asking price ... and/or pictures would help..

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## PrinceE30 (Jun 30, 2004)

Indeed...pictures and a price please!


----------



## ihriep (Jul 9, 2011)

still available?


----------



## Buckyminnie (May 15, 2011)

*1973 2002 tii*

The car is still available,but family issues have had us preoccupied.

Will get photos up and price figured out as soon as possible.Thank you for your interest.


----------



## johny_rolly (Feb 2, 2007)

Let me know if the car is still available... Very interested


----------



## Buckyminnie (May 15, 2011)

Car is available. We are in Oceanside. If you are in Orange County maybe we can show it to you in person, because we still have not taken pictures.
Let us know.


----------



## flbkesq (Jul 14, 2011)

Interested and local (within 15 min away from Oceanside). Please let me know the best way to contact you to set up a time to see the car.


----------



## Buckyminnie (May 15, 2011)

*Response to flbkesq*

Will get back to you later today.
We live by the Oceanside DMV.


----------



## flbkesq (Jul 14, 2011)

great. please email me at flbkesq at yahoo . com


----------

